# "egal, wir fangen alles"



## xbxmxnn (6. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte ganz kurz mal eine Geschichte erzählen, die sich gestern zugetragen hat:

Ein Freund war gestern in einem mittelkleinen Angelfachgeschäft, als ein paar weit aus dem Osten stammende Herren hereinkamen und Würmer haben wollten. Der Verkäufer wies sie darauf hin, daß das Mindestmaß für Dorsche jetzt bei 38cm liegen würde; darauf entgegneten sie, das wäre "egal, wir fangen alles" - der Verkäufer sagte "nix, wenn Ihr nicht versprecht, darauf zu achten, kriegt ihr von mir keine Würmer", was sie dann auch zusagten ( mmmmh - wäre ja gerne mal Mäuschen, ob die sich daran halten ), und er fragte sie, wo sie denn angeln wollten, und sie sagten, in Puttgarden auf der Mole, worauf er sie darauf hinwies, daß das Angeln da verboten sei, aber sie sagten, daß würden sie schon regeln.

Erstens: *******.
Zweitens: Gut vom Händler, daß er keine Würmer verkaufen wollte an Minidorschangler    :m 
Drittens: Ich würde meinen Popo darauf verwetten, daß die Herren keinen Fischereischein haben ( wie sollten sie auch ohne ausreichende Deutschkenntnisse die Prüfung bestehen? ) - ich bin für rigorose Strafen für Fisch- und Waidsünder, Kastration und Knast oder so... okay, Knast ist vielleicht zu hart...
Was ist denn Eure Meinung, vor allem zu diesem "egal, wir fangen alles"?


----------



## Case (6. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Grundsätzlich finde ich diese Art Fischen nicht in Ordnung...aber...
Ich hab mir mal Gedanken gemacht über Russlanddeutsche und Angeln.
Dazu muß ich noch sagen dass ich viele als Arbeitskolegen habe und manche davon auch Angeln oder Angler kennen. Diese Leute haben keine edle C&R Mentalität. Von Haus aus kennen die Leute den Fischfang als Nahrungsbeschaffung. In Russland durfte man fischen wo man wollte, wie man wollte und auf was man wollte. Klar geht das in Deutschland nicht, aber Angeln steht immer noch für Nahrungsbeschaffung. 
Dazu kommt noch das Fisch bei denen traditonell einen höheren Stellenwert auf dem Speiseplan hat als bei uns. Also wird auf Masse geangelt. Wobei es recht egal ist welche Fischart nun gerade beißt und wie groß die Fische sind. Verwertet wird alles, da gibts keine Filets, und wenn, dann wird aus dem Rest Fischsuppe gemacht. Kleine Fische werden eingesalzen. Anspruchvoll sind die Leute auch nicht. Da kommt alles auf den Tisch was gefangen wird. Seltsamerweise werden gerade die Fischarten bevorzugt die ich kaum esse ( Barben, Döbel, Rotaugen, Brassen, Karpfen ).  In unserem Verein sind auch etliche Ru-De. Das sind zumeißt wenig erfolgreiche Weißfischangler deren Highligt der Jährliche Karpfenbesatz ist. Ein einschneidendes Erlebnis war, als mich einer dieser Angelkolegen fragte ob er meine toten Köderfische haben könne, die seien doch zu Schade zum in's Wasser werfen. 
Ich denke man sollte sich etwas in die Denkweise der Leute versetzten, natürlich auch auf Regeln hinweisen ( so wie das der Händler getan hat ) und vielleicht werden das dann mit der Zeit auch so edle Angler wie wir .

Case


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Nun Case ich sehen das etwas anders denn wenn ich mich in einem fremden Land befinde habe ich mich an die örtlichen Gesetze zu halten und wenn ich die nicht kenne muß ich mich informieren.
Wenn ich machen will was ich will dann muß ich wieder nach Hause fahren.


----------



## kanalbulle (6. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Wenn mich der Verkäufer so dumm auf etwas hinweisen würde - zumal ich nicht mal danach gefragt habe, würde ich meine Würmer woanders kaufen !               
Mit dem Satz "wir fangen alles" kann auch gemeint sein, dass man nicht nur zum Dorsche fischen geht !
Die Osteuropäer sind auch nicht gerade mein Lieblingsvolk, aber man sollte nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren und gleich verurteilen.
Mit der Wette wegen dem Fischereischein kannst du dich auch schnell auf den Hintern setzen.
Übrigens schön das wir endlich mal nen Thema haben, bei dem es um die Dorsche geht.


----------



## bernie1 (6. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Hallo,
ich gebe Case recht, es gibt sogar extra Angelkurse und Prüfungen für RD
schau Hier

http://rus-angeln.de/kurs.html

Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Tja .. da ist ja viel an "Mode"diskussionen in nur einem Fall zusammengekommen|uhoh: .

Ich hoffe ja nur, dass die *angelscheinlosen* Herren aus dem *Osten*, die in *verbotenen Zonen* auf *Minidorsche *angeln, nicht auch noch in *geklauten Autos* nachhause fahren, nachdem sie die *illegalen Zigaretten* die unter den Röcken der *eingeschleusten Frauen* versteckt waren, verscheuert haben.|kopfkrat


----------



## The_Duke (6. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Nun Case ich sehen das etwas anders denn wenn ich mich in einem fremden Land befinde habe ich mich an die örtlichen Gesetze zu halten und wenn ich die nicht kenne muß ich mich informieren.
> *Wenn ich machen will was ich will dann muß ich wieder nach Hause fahren*.



Mal sehen wie lange es geht, bis dieser Thread politisch und polemisch wird.
Ich würde ja auch gerne was zu dem Thema schreiben, aber genau dann wäre es für diesen Thread so weit #c #c


----------



## Case (6. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*

@Jörg,
das hab ich ja auch geschrieben, aber niemand kann erwarten dass diese Entwicklung von jetzt auf gleich erfolgt. 
Ich schwelg mal zurück zu unseren eigenen anglerischen Anfängen. Ich selbst angle seit 37 Jahren, mein Vater seit über 50. Er hat in englischer Kriegsgefangenschaft angefangen zu angeln, und zwar nicht zum Spass, sondern um etwas mehr zum essen zu haben oder sich gelegentlich etwas Geld zu verdienen. Und auch noch in meiner Anfangszeit ging es nur um Fisch. Da wurden 4 Leute und massenhaft Gepäck in den Käfer gepackt und dann gings an die Donau. Tageskarte 2 Mark. Als erstes wurden 10 Aalschnüre mit je 20 Haken gelegt, dann noch paar Weidenstecken mit kräftigem Geschirr in die Büsche gehängt und dann erst wurden die Angeln aufgebaut. Mit einer Rute wurde gestippt, und paar andere auf Grund gelegt. Wir haben hauptsächlich Friedfische und Aale gefangen, aber massig.!. Mit den Fischen wurde die halbe Verwandschaft versorgt, und man bekam auch mal was dafür. Natürlich auch für den Eigenbedarf, und damals gab's viel Fisch. Mit zunehmendem Wohlstand änderten sich auch die Angelgewohnheiten. Die Verwandschaft wollte keine Weißfische mehr, selbst wollte man nur noch bessere Fische essen, also wurde man Mitglied in einem Verein der massig Forellen einsetzte und man seinen Bedarf oder mehr nach Belieben fangen konnte. Zwischenzeitlich bin ich so degeneriert dass ich Besatzforellen nicht mehr esse oder beangle, zufrieden bin wenn ich in 10 Angeltagen einen guten Zielfisch fange, ja sogar soweit dass ich ab und zu einen Fisch zurücksetzte. Aber so muß ja nicht jeder sein. ?

Case


----------



## Pilkkönig (6. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Bei uns in der Trave fangen sie alles und nehmen auch alles mit .Es ist egal ob der Fisch Schonzeit hat oder untermassig ist .z.B kleine Dorsche waren im Herbst da und was machen die gehen mit einem 5 Heringssystem angeln und gehen dann total glücklich mit einem 25 l Eimer Nemos nach Hause und ist nächsten Tag wieder da . Es ist  verboten mit einem 5 er zuangeln aber das ist den egal oder im Süßwasser angeln die extra kleine Zander die gerde gesetzt wurden und finden das voll ok und die Fischereiaufsicht hat keine lust sich mit den auseinader zusetzen weil die machen ein auf dumm und sage in Russland ........jeder weis ja was jetzt kommt . Dadurch ist der Zanderbestand zum kotzen und ich könnte euch nochmehr davon erzählen  .


----------



## mikemolto (6. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja .. da ist ja viel an "Mode"diskussionen in nur einem Fall zusammengekommen|uhoh: .
> 
> Ich hoffe ja nur, dass die *angelscheinlosen* Herren aus dem *Osten*, die in *verbotenen Zonen* auf *Minidorsche *angeln, nicht auch noch in *geklauten Autos* nachhause fahren, nachdem sie die *illegalen Zigaretten* die unter den Röcken der *eingeschleusten Frauen* versteckt waren, verscheuert haben.|kopfkrat



Hallo, 
wollte auch zu den Beiträgen 1, 3 und 6 noch was sagen.

Also ersteinmal bin schon ganz schön erschrocken .

Tenor:

Als Angelhändler kann auch ich mir meine Kunden aussuchen und nach Gusto behandeln. ( bei dem Auftritt hätte ich auf die Würmer verzichtet und wäre gegangen. ) 

Es ist ja richtig und nicht in Frage zu stellen, dass wir Regeln und Gesetze einzuhalten haben und uns informieren müssen.
Da halte ich mich dran und erwarte es auch von anderen.

Wenn jemand nicht um die Regelungen ums Angeln weiss, da er fremd ist und dies auch nicht kennen kann, ist es nicht in Ordnung wie wir als Angler damit umgehen. 
Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe und viele Unbewusste erfahren erst dann um die Wichtigkeit, wenn durch Geldstrafen sanktioniert wird.


----------



## Stingray (6. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Moin Moin

Mußte leider schon feststellen, das die nicht mal kontolliert werden. In Holtenau ist es mir passiert, das alle Deutschen kontrolliert wurden und um eine gruppe Russen ein großer Bogen gemacht worden ist|kopfkrat . Angst ?|kopfkrat 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Kay (6. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Moin Moin


			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Angst ?|kopfkrat


Ohne hier die Pferde scheu machen zu wollen aber: Ja, und das berechtigt.

Ich hatte Ende letzten Jahres bei einer Kontrolle ein informatives Gespräch mit einem Herren der Fischereiaufsicht. Seine Auskunft: Es werden im Hamburger Hafen zwar vermehrt Kontrollen durchgeführt um osteuropäischen Schwarzanglern das Handwerk zu legen, aber bei Gruppenbildungen dieser nur noch unter Zuhilfenahme der Polizei, da schon Kollegen von ihm aufs Übelste bepöbelt und die Kaimauer herunter zum Baden geschickt wurden. 

Es fällt mir verdammt schwer bei solchen wirklich wahren Geschichten aus erster Hand meine Werte von Toleranz und Miteinander noch noch zu bewahren. Ich werde mir aber weiter Mühe geben. 

Auf das sich die Zeiten wieder bessern.
Gruss Kay


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*



			
				mikemolto schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wollte auch zu den Beiträgen 1, 3 und 6 noch was sagen.
> 
> Also ersteinmal bin schon ganz schön erschrocken .


 
Ich glaube, du hast mich in Beitrag 6 nicht verstanden#h

Also dann einfacher ausgedrück: Ich fürchte eine Anhäufung pauschaler oft unreflektierter Aussagen, weil diese doch Vorurteile darstellen können ...
 #g


----------



## Adrian* (6. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*

das ist doch noch harmlos, bei uns sitzten die "kammerraden" und reissen ein fisch nach dem anderen und holen alles mit was sie in die finger bekommen, die machen sich da schön mit 20mann mit ihrer stipprute breit und holen alles mit!!
einmal stand ich auf der anderen seite und genau gegenüber von mir saß einer der auf der stippe einen untermaßigen zander fing,er schüttelte ihn schnell vom haken ab und stellte einen fuß drauf, ich rief en freund der auf der anderen seite (unterschied ca.10-15m) war und zeigte auf den "stippfischer"....er lief hin und wollte sehen was der unter seinem fuß hatte darauf guckte der stipper blöd packte den zander und schmiss ihn im hohen bogen zurück ins wasser...


----------



## duck_68 (6. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*



			
				Kay schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin
> 
> Ohne hier die Pferde scheu machen zu wollen aber: Ja, und das berechtigt.
> 
> ...




Bei uns kontrolliert an verschiedenen Baggerseen nicht mal mehr die Polizei :r  :r  

O-Ton:  "Wir sind doch nicht lebensmüde!!"

mo #h


----------



## tidecutter (6. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*

ich will euch ja keine angst machen aber ich geh mal davon aus, daß die angesprochenen noch zwanzig oder dreißig jahre brauchen, um sich auch nur annähernd mit einem rechte- und wertesystem, wie wir es haben, nur zu beschäftigen, geschweige denn es anzunehmen. wie es bei denen zuging die letzten 90 jahre weiß man doch eigentlich oder sieht es es oft im fernsehen.

ich glaube, daß gerade die menschen aus der ehemaligen udssr einigen nachholebedarf haben.

tidecutter


----------



## Gunnar. (6. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*



> Bei uns kontrolliert an verschiedenen Baggerseen nicht mal mehr die Polizei :r :r
> 
> O-Ton: "Wir sind doch nicht lebensmüde!!"


O-Ton Nr.2 in Bremen: _Wenn wir geziehlt gegen Ausläder vorgehen gelten wir als ausländerfeindlich.Das können wir dann Tage später in der Presse nachlesen._


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*



			
				Abumann schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte ganz kurz mal eine Geschichte erzählen, die sich gestern zugetragen hat:
> 
> ...


 
einige hier kennen meine Meinung zu solchen Themen ...!

Doch dir sag ich auf den Kopf zu 
& frage ich auch hier 
& erwarte eine Anwort ...

Warum setzt du sowas hier rein (sollst du ja meinetwegen..) & 
doch warum hast du dir nicht die Zeit genommen und hast, 
wenn dir echt soviel daran liegt 
*Low & Order etc...*von deinen Strafarten ganz zu schweigen#q #t 
*Mäuschen gespielt ???|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat *
Meinetwegen mit deinem Angelhändler...


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> einige hier kennen meine Meinung zu solchen Themen ...!
> 
> Doch dir sag ich auf den Kopf zu
> & frage ich auch hier
> ...



Was soll denn so was?

Hechthunter nicht so aggressiv ich bitte Dich! 

Zu Thema- leider wird dieses Problem viel zu oft totgeschwiegen weil man sofort mit den Fehlern seiner Vorfahren konfrontiert wird.  #t 
Niemand will jemandem etwas böses geschweige denn die Vergangenheit wieder zu leben erwecken.   
Jedoch muss etwas gegen diese Entwicklung getan werden. Unsere Regeln und Gesetze sind ja nicht zum Spaß da sondern haben meistens einen tiefgründigen Sinn! 
Und gerade wenn so ein Raubbau an der Natur betrieben wird muss man Einhalt bieten. Leider hat jeder schon erfahren, dass oft die primitive Methode des Kampfes und Einschüchtern zum Einsatz kommt. Leider kann man als Deutscher nicht dagegenwirken ohne gleich wieder in das zugegeben leicht zu nutzende Schema gesteckt zu werden.

Das diese Form des Lebens die diese Deu-Rus leben nur zu einer Selbstzerstörung des Lebensraum führ sieht man ja ganz deutlich an der früheren Supermacht Russland. Und was ist jetzt? Kein Kommentar.

Wir müssen Anfangen gegen dieses Verhalten zu arbeiten aber nicht im Kampf mit Schwert und Streitaxt sondern mit Überzeugung und Aufklärung. Das ist die einzige Möglichkeit etwas zu verändern.  #6


----------



## Acharaigas (6. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Tatsache ist dass viele "Russlanddeutsche" und andere "Angler" die oftmals mit mehreren Mann am Wasser sitzen und sich nicht an die Gesetze halten oft sehr gewaltbereit sind wenn sie kontrolliert werden oder man sie auf Verbote hinweist. Nur zu oft schon hab ich erzählt bekommen wie Fischereiaufseher im günstigen Fall schwimmen gingen, oft zusammengeschlagen wurden. Und auch ein Fall ist mir bekannt wo Russlanddeutsche den Kontrolleuren die Fahrzeuge aufbrachen bzw demolierten. Geschehen an einem See in der Umgebung von Neuwied.
In Bonn geht der Bundesgrenzschutz oft mit zum kontrollieren und wenn Ausländer kontrolliert werden, diese gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen, können diese direkt abgeschoben werden, vorausgesetzt sie sind auf Asyl bzw illegal hier. Verstoß gegen geltende deutsche Gesetze. 

TT


----------



## haukep (6. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Von der Seebrücke in Schönberg kennen wir das Thema "Russlanddeutsche", oder halten wir es großräumiger: "osteuropäische Angler", auch zur Genüge und ich habe mir da auch so meine Meinung zu gebildet, eine Mischung aus den Standpunkten von Case und denen von Jörg (MS).

Ich finde es unmöglich untermaßige Fische gezielt zu beangeln, d.h. diese allesamt einzusacken wenn sie an den Haken gegangen sind und ich finde es auch unmöglich ohne Angelschein zu angeln (mehrer Kontrollen habe ich erlebt und fast immer müssen einige dieser Sports"freunde" von der Brücke gehen und...ja was eigentlich noch?!

Ich finde es ok so zu fischen wenn Menschen in Not sind, das heißt, sie wirklich nichts zu Essen auf dem Tisch haben - in diesem Moment fliegt jede Ethik über Bord und ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man alles mitnehmen darf, ABER, auch wenn die Jungs das aus ihren Heimatländern vieleicht so gewohnt waren, HIER ist das nicht mehr so und NOT leidet hier keiner von den Freunden.

Ich stimme Jörg voll und ganz zu, wenn ich in einem Land zu Gast, oder in diesem speziellen Fall wohl auch "zu Hause" bin, dann muss ich mich an die dortigen Gesetze halten. Da führt kein Weg dran vorbei und die Gesetze haben einfach einen ganz klaren Wortlaut, an dem ich nicht wüsste, was es misszuverstehen gäbe. Und dann kann man auch nicht mehr mit Ausreden wie "nix deutsch" kommen, denn, und damit gehe ich zu einem politischen Standpunkt meinerseits über, wenn ich in einem Land leben möchte, habe ich die dortige Sprache zu lernen, das erwartet man von mir auch, wenn ich morgen ins Ausland ziehe...naja, ist ein anderes Thema.

Achja, eines noch. Viele Angler habe ich schon über die Osteuropäer klagen hören, dass sie ja so brutal und rücksichtslos seien und über alle Ruten werfen usw., usw...

Gut, ok, den letzten Punkt kann ich leider teilw. bestätigen, aber gerade das Thema "Rücksichtslosigkeit" oder auch "Brutalität/Aggression" kann ich nur teilweise bestätigen. Sicherlich, wenn jemand ne Flasche Wodka intus hat ist er mit vorsichtig zu genießen, aber generell verfahre ich nach der Methode "wie man in den Wald ruft, so schallt es hinaus" und bis dato bin ich damit auch immer gut gefahren, mich hat noch nie jemand irgendwie angemacht...

Sicherlich gibt es Ausnahmen, aber das gibt es ja immer.

So, nun habe ich auch mal meinen Senf abgegeben


----------



## Deep Sea (7. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Ich habe vor einigen Jahren am "Kleinen Belt" zwei Holländer getroffen, die eine große Wanne voller Dorsche hatten, deren Größe zwischen Gründling und Hering lag.


----------



## Micky (7. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> einige hier kennen meine Meinung zu solchen Themen ...!
> 
> Doch dir sag ich auf den Kopf zu
> & frage ich auch hier
> ...


 
Warum so aufbrausend? Schalte mal 2 Gänge zurück... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Leif-Jesper (7. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*

|wavey:
Ich finde die Reaktion von dem Händler gar nicht in Ordnung.
Der hätte die gleich kontrollieren sollen.
Und Abumann vbmenu_register("postmenu_664371", true);  du hättest gleich anschlagen und dem Händler Deckung geben sollen.


----------



## Lengjäger (7. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*



			
				Leif-Jesper schrieb:
			
		

> |wavey:
> Ich finde die Reaktion von dem Händler gar nicht in Ordnung.
> Der hätte die gleich kontrollieren sollen.



 |uhoh: Und wenn ich demnächst tanke muß ich meinen Führerschein vorzeigen.  |kopfkrat


----------



## Adrian* (7. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*

ja, Acharaigas hat da nicht ganz unrecht, die rasten zum teil schon aus wenn man nur in die nähe ihres platz wirft oder geht, man wird direkt angemekert usw. bei uns unten im hafen sitzen teilweise 20 russen und die machen sich so breit das wir dort kaum oder garnicht mehr angeln können!
und kontrollen durch aufseher oder wasserschutzpolizei seh ich dort kaum!
aber wenn mal jemand kommt wundert man sich oft wie schnell doch manche einpacken und abhauen können....


----------



## Adrian* (7. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*

@Lengjäger

ich finde den vorschlag von Leif-Jesper garnicht mal so schlecht, wenn man im angelladen etwas haben will sollte der angelschein teilweise vorgezeigt werden!
es kann ja auch nicht jeder irgendwie in ein waffen geschäfft gehen und einfach munition oder ne schusswaffe kaufen.....


----------



## Ralle76 (7. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Hallo zusammen,

ich gestehe hier jedem seine Verärgerung über den ihn betreffenden Einzelfall zu. Auch ich hatte mal ein unschönes Erlebnis mit Rußlanddeutschen am Rhein.
Allerdings stelle ich immer wieder fest, dass sobald sich hier einer zu einem Negativbeispiel in Richtung Osten äussert, der Anti-Osten-Schulterschluss nicht lang auf sich warten lässt. Jedem ist sowas schonmal passiert und jeder weiß davon zu berichten und hat dies auch schon viele Male getan. 
Jeder einzelne Threat zu dem Thema-und davon gibt es einige-bringt die gleichen Beispiele. So wirds immer wieder aufs Neue einseitig.
Meine Vorschlag an jene, die sich hier aufregen wollen: Nutzt die "Suche"-Funktion und reiht Euch in alte Threats ein.  

Dem erwähnten unschönen Erlebnis mit RD stehen übrigens viele mit Deutschen entgegen. Es gibt nunmal halt Idioten auf der Welt. Und das wird auch in Zukunft so bleiben.


----------



## Leif-Jesper (7. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin
> 
> Mußte leider schon feststellen, das die nicht mal kontolliert werden. In Holtenau ist es mir passiert, das alle Deutschen kontrolliert wurden und um eine gruppe Russen ein großer Bogen gemacht worden ist|kopfkrat . Angst ?|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
Hey, da war ich auch da und das war echt ne Sauerei!
Obwohl man die Heringe in den Eimern hat zappeln hören wurden nicht die Handtücher angehoben.
 Auch bei uns nicht.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (7. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja .. da ist ja viel an "Mode"diskussionen in nur einem Fall zusammengekommen|uhoh: .
> 
> Ich hoffe ja nur, dass die *angelscheinlosen* Herren aus dem *Osten*, die in *verbotenen Zonen* auf *Minidorsche *angeln, nicht auch noch in *geklauten Autos* nachhause fahren, nachdem sie die *illegalen Zigaretten* die unter den Röcken der *eingeschleusten Frauen* versteckt waren, verscheuert haben.|kopfkrat


 
|kopfkrat 
ANTWORT auf eine mir häufig gestellte Frage...

ICH GLAUBE NICHT 
DAS ICH 
MIT MEINEM HANDELN 
DIE WELT
VERÄNDERE
ABER WARUM
SOLL ICH`S
NICHT 
VERSUCHEN...!


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Also ich geh in Frankfurt auch nicht mehr am Main angeln... Zuviele "seltsame Gestalten" tummeln sich da... Aber es sind nicht die Ausländer die ich damit meine... Da sind es die Deutschen die regelmäßig ohne Schein erwischt werden und Fischereiaufseher bedrohen...

Und beim Einkaufen im Angelladen den Schein vorzeigen??? Was soll der Mist!? Das ganze ist ja wohl mit Jägern zu vergleichen die selbstverständlich nen Schein brauchen um Munition und Waffen zu kaufen...


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Das kann man auch von keinem Händler verlangen das er sich so die Kunden vergrault. Egal was die Jung mit den Ködern tun bezahlen tun sie die meistens.

Es hilft nur immer wieder das gespräch zu suchen oder wenn man das nicht will oder kann ncihts zu tun.
Ich suche das Gespräch und zeige das man auch ohne Massenfänge und "Kindermord" Spaß am Angeln haben kann.

Mich wundert es das Ihr Euch noch über die Feigheit der Polizei etc. aufregt? Die steigen doch nur aus den Auto wenn es sicher ist.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat
> ANTWORT auf eine mir häufig gestellte Frage...
> 
> ICH GLAUBE NICHT
> ...


 
Hallo Hechthunter21 ,

was soll mir das in Bezug auf mein Posting, das du deinem Posting voranstellst, sagen?#c 

Grüße#h
Toni


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Also das mit den Heringen einfach lebend in den Eimer werfen das sieht man hier in Kiel ja leider recht häufig . Allerdings konnte ich nicht veststellen das das bei Ausländern häufiger der Fall ist als bei deutschen . 
Hab mich auch schon öfter mit älteren deutschen angelegt deswegen . Aber von denen kommt meist nur : Das haben wir schon immer so gemacht , die sterben doch eh gleich , oder Ich hab den Totgehaun der zuckt nurnoch n bisschen usw ...
Und auch dieses gezielte Angeln auf Kleindorsche gabs sowohl bei deutschen wie auch bei Ausländern (es waren allerdings immer leute denen man mehr oder weniger ansah das sie nicht grade die reichsten sind [das soll jetzt keine entschuldigung sein] )
Und auch bei Deutschen Junganglern ist dieses Kleindorschangeln ziehmlich beliebt ...
Und das solche Leute selbst wenn sie gewalttätig werden meistens nicht bestraft werden (Von Kontrolleuren kann man ja noch verstehen das die Angst haben aber die Polizei sollte zu sowas doch in der Lage sein oder ? Und wenn die Kleinfischfänger in der Überzahl sind denn muss die Polizei halt mal verstärkung rufen anstatt den Schwanz einzuziehen)

Ich würde hier auch nicht so allgemein den Begriff Deutsch Russen verwenden .Es sind schließlich nur Ausnahmefälle die uns auffallen .Oder habt ihr hier schonmal n beitrag gelsen in dem Stand : Hab heute 3 Ausländer am Strand getroffen die haben sogar nen 40er Dosch noch zurückgesetzt ??? Ich hab auch schon den einen oder anderen getroffen von dem selbst Deutsche Angler noch was lernen könnten zum Thema umgang mit Fischen .

Übrigens das der Händler darüber informiert das sich die Mindestmaße geändert haben find ich super . Gibt ja genug Angler die keine Fachzeitschriften lesen oder sich im netz informieren und denen entgeht sowas ja recht schnell mal ...
Nach diesem egal,wir fangen alles hätte ich vom Händler erwartet das denen keine Würmer verkauft ... Ich meine das die ihr versprechen nicht halten kann man sich jawohl denken oder ?


Sorry ist n bisschen wirr geschrieben aber ihr versteht was ich meine ... hoffentlich  =)


----------



## Interesierter (7. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> O-Ton Nr.2 in Bremen: _Wenn wir geziehlt gegen Ausläder vorgehen gelten wir als ausländerfeindlich.Das können wir dann Tage später in der Presse nachlesen._



Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerden sollen da schon geholfen haben, noch besser ist aber auch Polizisten als Vereinsmitglieder zu haben, das hilft ware wunder. 

Im übrigen bleibt Fischwilderei eine Straftat und die Polizei ist verpflichtet diese auch zu verfolgen bzw. zur Anzeige zu bringen.


----------



## Torskfisk (8. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*

@ Raubfischer RD
Feigheit? Die steigen nur aus wenns sicher ist?
Hast du dabei auch bedacht, dass die Besatzung im Regelfall nur aus zwei Beamten besteht? Auch die haben eine Verantwortung ihren Familien gegenüber, abends unverletzt nach Hause zu kommen. Hinzu kommen auch Vorgaben der Eigensicherung, dass in solchen Fällen, wenn eine größere Anzahl von Personen überprüft werden sollte,  auf ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis der einschreitenden Beamten zu den zu Prüfenden zu achten ist.

@ interesierter
Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde? 
Die bekommen die Polizisten mit Sicherheit, wenn sie gezielt nur gegen Ausländer vorgehen.
Zum Thema Fischwilderei = Straftat
Eine Straftat liegt vor, wenn Beweise oder ein hinreichender Tatverdacht besteht. 
Bis dahin könnte es sich möglicherweise um eine Ordnungswidrigkeit handeln, die jedoch nicht dem Verfolgungszwang unterliegt, sondern verfolgt werden kann.

@ kochtoppangler
Mal eben Verstärkung holen?
Da kannst du dich bei den jeweiligen Landesregierungen bedanken, dass soetwas im Normalfall nicht mal eben möglich ist. Bei dem Personalabbau, permanenter Unterbesetzung der Wachen? Wenn es mit der Personalpolitik sich so weiterentwickelt, wird demnächst das Verbrechen nur noch verwaltet und nicht mehr bekämpft. Und daran tragen mit Sicherheit nicht die Polizisten schuld. Aber es ist ja scheinbar Mode immer auf den Beamten schlechthin zu schimpfen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*

 Nachtrag zu meinen Postings 6 und 13

Posting 6 war ein "Stilmittel", mit dem ich ausdrücken wollte, dass ich die Anhäufung von Vorturteilen dieser Art als Diskussion nicht mag und wollte diese Art der Diskussion dadurch in Frage stellen.

Leider hat das nicht jeder so verstanden. Auch nicht Posting 13, das wohl auch mißverständlich war |kopfkrat


----------



## Leif-Jesper (8. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Ich möchte jeden, der hierzu etwas geschrieben hat oder dieses Thema gelesen hat darum bitten, sich auch das "Gegenthema"  anzuschaun.


----------



## harry_kat (12. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Wenn ich ein Messer kaufen möchte, würde ich super finden, wenn mich ein besorgter Verkäufer daruf hinweisen würde, daß ich damit niemandem abstechen soll.  

Strafbar mach ich mich erst nachdem ich das tue. #t

Grundlage für den Tread ist ja nichts anderes als eine Hypotese, die ja im Prinzip nur Phantasie ist.  

Lass uns doch Mal nur bei den Fakten bleiben.|kopfkrat   

Warum die Aufregung eigentlich??????????????


----------



## Magic_Moses (13. März 2005)

*AW: "egal, wir fangen alles"*



			
				Acharaigas schrieb:
			
		

> In Bonn geht der Bundesgrenzschutz oft mit zum kontrollieren und wenn Ausländer kontrolliert werden, diese gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen, können diese direkt abgeschoben werden, vorausgesetzt sie sind auf Asyl bzw illegal hier. Verstoß gegen geltende deutsche Gesetze.
> 
> TT


 
Das ist natürlich Quatsch. Die Tatsache, dass der BGS an den Kontrollen beteiligt ist, führt nicht dazu, dass Asylbewerber wegen Fischwilderei mit der Rute in der Hand abgeschoben werden. Das kann ohnehin nur das Bundesamt prüfen bzw. das zust. Verwaltungsgericht entscheiden. Illegal in Deutschland lebende Ausländer werden ohnehin abgeschoben, sofern keine Abschiebehindernisse dem entgegenstehen.
Straftaten führen für legal in Deutschland lebende Ausländer nur dann zur Abschiebung, wenn es zu einer rechtskräftigen Verurteilung, in der Regel mit Haft, kommt und von dem Ausländer auch weiterhin zu befürchten ist, dass er eine "Gefahr für die öffentliche Sicherheit und Ordnung darstellt" wobei diese Verklausulierung sehr viel Platz für Interpretationen bietet.

Grundsätzlich - und das läßt sich auch aus der PKS (polizeiliche Kriminalstatistik) ersehen - ist die Gewaltbereitschaft und das Unrechtsbewußtsein bei den Spätaussiedlern anders ausgeprägt als beim gemeinen Mitteleuropäer, wobei ich hier mitnichten alle über einen Kamm scheren will. In meinem alten Verein waren zwei ehem. Weißrussen, zu denen ich immer noch einen sehr guten freundschaftlichen Kontakt habe. Die haben sich hier in Deutschland prima integriert und halten sich auch an einschlägige rechtliche Vorschriften.
Ich selbst bin bei einem Nachtangeln (die Story habe ich auch mal irgendwo geposted) auch schon bedroht worden - hat er sich halt den Falschen ausgesucht.
Wenn ich aber sehe, dass es in schöner Regelmäßigkeit bei mir an der Haustür klingelt bzw. geklingelt hat und mich ein Gewässeraufseher bittet "doch eben mal mit ans Wasser zu kommen um jemanden zu kontrollieren", frage ich mich echt, wo wir hier mittlerweile leben. Da übt jemand rechtmäßig sein Ehrenamt aus und wird dabei in manchen Fällen mit körperlichem Ungemach und teilweise sogar mit dem Tode bedroht und das kommt ausnahmslos aus der "östlichen" Ecke.
Wer mir nun aber latente Ausländerfeindlichkeit unterstellen möchte dem sei gesagt, dass sich in meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis vermutlich mehr Ausländer befinden, als der Untersteller jemals in seinem Leben zu Gesicht bekommen hat.
Fakt ist, dass es immer wieder die gleichen Gruppierungen sind, die derart über die Stränge schlagen und ich kann nur noch verwundert den Kopf über Leute schütteln, die auch hier noch versuchen so etwas herunterzuspielen oder jemanden gleich in die rechte Ecke drängen zu wollen, wenn man das Thema anschneidet.


----------

